# Some of my new music...



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Syncopation in C minor (incomplete)






101House Instrumental (Counterpoint)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrMCrAOg65I&feature=youtu.be
Two Preludes

https://youtu.be/eleK_27hyHw

Thank you for listening. :].

Happy Thanksgiving Dear Canadians!


----------

